
China is mining data directly from workers’ brains on an industrial scale - Jerry2
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2143899/forget-facebook-leak-china-mining-data-directly-workers-brains
======
hhtoyou
Best place to experiment there, Chinese are really scientific in their
approach, than other countries being scared of AI, every govt should do it.
Everyone can learn a lot of their shortcomings. AI WOULD IMPROVE ECONOMY FAR-
SIGHTED LY

------
hhtoyou
Hmmm....

